# 1.2 ein Grund zum Jubeln!



## Maddin123 (1. März 2009)

Hier soll ein Thread entstehen in dem es nicht darum geht wie schlecht doch die neuen Änderung mit 1.2 sind sondern was euch am besten gefällt!

Also ich finde ja genial, dass endlich jeder boss in LV mindestens 1 Dunkeltrost teil droopt! Endlich! Ausserdem freu ich mich schon auf die neun Klassen-Spezifischen Waffen mit Proc Effekten!


----------



## Geige (1. März 2009)

Ich finde das neue Zonen-lock-system super!
so fällt öfter mal ne Festung und Kreisraiden gibts hoffentlich auch nichtmehr!


----------



## Diven (1. März 2009)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> Also ich finde ja genial, dass endlich jeder boss in LV mindestens 1 Dunkeltrost teil droopt! Endlich! Ausserdem freu ich mich schon auf die neun Klassen-Spezifischen Waffen mit Proc Effekten!


Ich finds noch besser dass die ganzen sinnlos drops raus sind. Und natürlich das neue Lock System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (1. März 2009)

Und ich freu mich über die gepanzerten Gilden Rang Moints und die Überarbeitung der Berufe. Aber am besten finde ich den Spalta!


----------



## Senubirath (1. März 2009)

Das mit den Gilden Mounts und eigendlich den ganzen änderungen für die Gilden finde ich interessant...

Der Spalta steht bei mir schon auf der liste meiner chars die ich generell zocken werde und das mit den berufen könnte auch endlich lustig werden XD


Ansonsten lass ich ich mich überraschen


----------



## joekay (1. März 2009)

Verbesserung der Heilfertigkeiten


----------



## wow.MNS (1. März 2009)

Ja wie mein Gildenpartner Kranak bereits gesagt hat, interessiert mich auch die Berufsänderung. Weil bis jetzt sah es find ich nicht so toll aus. Aber ich denke der Patch wird vieles verbessern und ich bin zuversichtlich!!!

WAAAGH!


----------



## Holy_strike (1. März 2009)

Ich freu mich darauf das der HJ endlich über die stärke angepasst wird...

Die bug fixes vor allem, unteranderem das die HK nicht mehr immer und überall ihre küsse auslösen kann (autoattack, normal schläge usw.)


----------



## Ciclon (1. März 2009)

Ich freu mich am meisten das der Dietrich von uns HKs endlich gefixt wird!

leider wird die freude davon übertrumpft das wir nun mit vielen fähigkeiten nichtmehr critten können und durch allgemeine resistenzen der schaden unserer meisten fähigkeiten um 40% reduziert wird. dazu kommt das der stealth dann beim geringsten schaden bricht und unsere rüstungsigno/verminderungsfähigkeiten auch gut generft werden.

aber sonst große vorfreude...


----------



## lucifermaycry (1. März 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Ich finde das neue Zonen-lock-system super!
> so fällt öfter mal ne Festung und Kreisraiden gibts hoffentlich auch nichtmehr!



Jo lock system is genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mephals (1. März 2009)

Wenn das im Kreis gerenne im RvR verschwindet ...mmh... ich glaub dann könnte mein account einen Back to Life erfahren^^
Sollte sich aber erstmal 1/2 Wochen life gut laufen


----------



## Pymonte (1. März 2009)

Hm, ich freu mich vor allem auf den Choppa und natürlich die vielen Neuerungen... auf was denn sonst^^


----------



## Jaimewolf (1. März 2009)

Ich freue mich auf das alternative Zonenlocksystem, das damit die Zone auch unabhängig von Pqs- und Szenariounfug schließt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer nicht sinnvoll deft und mit kreisraiden versucht das RvR zu entscheiden, der wird damit auf die Schnauze fallen



Natürlich ist auch der Nerf der HK und der HJ von Bedeutung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (1. März 2009)

Das mit den HJ und HK ist wirklich ma net schlecht... da werden die möchtegern roxxor endlich was anderes spielen müssen... ich habe da auch so ne ahnung was es sein wird...


----------



## Rayon (1. März 2009)

Fetch! vom WL nurnoch 65yards. Die beste änderung für mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enos (1. März 2009)

Freue mich auf die 2 Neuen Klassen. Sobald die Jedermann Spielen kann werde ich meinen Account wieder Aktivieren :-)


----------



## Vetta (2. März 2009)

und ich freue mich auf 1.2, weil viele leute hoffentlich zurückkommen werden...


----------



## Jarwid (2. März 2009)

Ich freu mich auf

-den Choppa
-das Zonenlocksystem
-die neuen Mounts
-den neuen PVP-Dungeon
-die Bugfixes (damit BW's hoffentlich nicht mehr durch die Wände nuken können)


----------



## Berghammer71 (2. März 2009)

Ich wart den Patch erstmal ab.

Fatal wäre die Testversion nicht zusammen mit den neuen Spaltas - Slayers zu starten, da würds ja wieder richtig
rocken - obwohl bei uns geht auch was in T1 ab.

Kreisraiden... ok fällt öfters ne Hauptstadt, heut wars für uns bissl brenzlig, fiel nur eine Festung.

Aber ich möcht nicht ständig am We ohne Hauptstadt dastehen.

Lasst ihn doch erstmal rauskommen.

Das wichtigste war und ist noch immer Perfomance. 4 Wbs ca und ein Schrei ging durch die Weiten - "lag".

In Hinblick auf die Testversion denk ich da ein wenig egoistischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf jeden Fall lieber mal nicht zuviele neue.


----------



## sTereoType (2. März 2009)

@jarwid
war das pvp dungeon nicht erst für call to the arms angekündigt? denke du meinst das neue sc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilDivel (2. März 2009)

Die interessantesten sachen find ich derzeit: Gildenmounts, neues Locksystem und der Spalta


----------



## Grimtom (2. März 2009)

dass vieleicht mit 1.2 mal die total überpowerten orderklassen genervt werden ??? 

95% der Szenariene win für order auf Carroburg !??


----------



## Rayon (2. März 2009)

Grimtom schrieb:


> dass vieleicht mit 1.2 mal die total überpowerten orderklassen genervt werden ???
> 
> 95% der Szenariene win für order auf Carroburg !??


vielleicht sind die klassen balanced? ^^


----------



## Gumja (2. März 2009)

Ich find an 1.2 am besten, das man endlich anfangen kann auf 1.3 zu warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (2. März 2009)

Grimtom schrieb:


> dass vieleicht mit 1.2 mal die total überpowerten orderklassen genervt werden ???
> 
> 95% der Szenariene win für order auf Carroburg !??



Das hat andere Gründe, denn auf Erengrad ist das keinesfalls so, dass Order 95% der Szenarios gewinnt.


----------



## fortuneNext (2. März 2009)

Ich freue mich auf die Foren - auch das Veteranensystem klingt super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weyalin (2. März 2009)

Grimtom schrieb:


> dass vieleicht mit 1.2 mal die total überpowerten orderklassen genervt werden ???
> 
> 95% der Szenariene win für order auf Carroburg !??




Außer man trifft auf Jumpos, Endzeit oder Vikinga...Is klaa =)


----------



## Antzman (2. März 2009)

ich freu mich dass wir chaosbarbs endlich die taktiken gefixt kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die freude wird halt durch den nerf einiger fähigkeiten wieder runtergeschraubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ma abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja:

ich freu mich auf die offiziellen foren man!!!!


----------



## Tricius (2. März 2009)

Ich freu mich darauf, dass man endlich mehr als ein Item an den Brief anhängen kann. Dann braucht man schon wieder ein Addon weniger.


----------



## heretik (2. März 2009)

Grimtom schrieb:


> dass vieleicht mit 1.2 mal die total überpowerten orderklassen genervt werden ???
> 
> 95% der Szenariene win für order auf Carroburg !??



Stammgruppen gegen Randoms. Das wird auf anderen Servern nicht anders sein und existiert genauso andersrum.


----------



## WoozaH (2. März 2009)

jo ich finde das lock- system auch klasse und freu mich schn voll auf den patch!


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (2. März 2009)

Ich freu mich auf....

- Choppa
- Überarbeitung des Craftingsystems
- LFG SYSTEM!!!!!!!!

Wie unfassbar lange die gebraucht haben, endlich ein ordentliches LFG System einzubauen, unglaublich schlecht.


----------



## Yronnyn (2. März 2009)

mehr Heal
weniger Ressi -> mehr DMG
Crafting

Um die 3 wichtigsten zu nennen.


----------



## Pymonte (2. März 2009)

Stimmt die Foren sind auch toll^^


----------



## Jarwid (2. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @jarwid
> war das pvp dungeon nicht erst für call to the arms angekündigt? denke du meinst das neue sc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja stimmt, der Dungeon kommt erst später. Freu mich aber trotzdem schon... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daby (2. März 2009)

finde super das sie nach 2jahren Werbung durch Trailer etc den Slayer mal auspacken, auch wenn er weniger dmg wie nen Tank macht was sich noch ändern wird von daher .... gibt der Ordnung die fehlende Style Note 

vll ändert sich das Verhältnis der Aktiven Spieler ein wenig


----------



## heretik (2. März 2009)

Daby schrieb:


> finde super das sie nach 2jahren Werbung durch Trailer etc den Slayer mal auspacken, auch wenn er weniger dmg wie nen Tank macht



Nur weniger als ein Eisenbrecher. Und was anderes hast du doch nicht allen Ernstes erwartet, oder ;p


----------



## Snowhawk (2. März 2009)

Die perfekt ausbalancsierte Klassen sind Squigtreiber und Schattenkrieger...

Schattenkrieger heulen über Imba Squig Treiber
Squig Treiber heulen über Imba Schattenkrieger...

perfekt balanced also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (2. März 2009)

ich spiele selber auf carroburg und bin auch order...


da ich aber kaum ins sc gehe kann ich das nicht bezeugen das es zu 95% win ist.




Freue mich schon auf das neue Lock system xd
Die Foren sind natürlich auch nice...



auf die klassen bin ich nicht so geil^^ich werde erstmal meinen char lvln nicht gleich wieder
einen anderen anfangen.


----------



## shronk (2. März 2009)

Ich freu mich auf den Choppa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Rest hab ich ka weil ich noch n noob bin ^^


----------



## Pymonte (2. März 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> - LFG SYSTEM!!!!!!!!



Was wurde denn am LFG System überarbeitet? (Ich fand das Offene Gruppensytsem eigentlich toll^^)


----------



## Maddin123 (2. März 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Was wurde denn am LFG System überarbeitet? (Ich fand das Offene Gruppensytsem eigentlich toll^^)


wird jetzt aber noch besser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




OH ICH FREU MICH SCHON!!!


----------



## El Homer (2. März 2009)

Ich freu mich auf die neuen Zwergenmounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw weis jemand wie die aussehen sollen ?
Habe biss jetzt nur ein video gesehen wo die Pferde und die "Echsen" gezeigt wurden.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (2. März 2009)

El schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf die neuen Zwergenmounts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wird höchstwahrscheinlich ein roflcopter^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





oder das hier: http://moneyne.ws/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/dmmp1-1.jpg


----------



## Maddin123 (2. März 2009)

einfach char auf testserver ziehen und angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wann kommt 1.2 eigendlich?


----------



## HGVermillion (2. März 2009)

Wenn alles glattläuft sollte er am Mittwoch kommen, außer der Slayer und Choppa brauchen noch etwas überarbeitungszeit


----------



## Diven (2. März 2009)

Mounts

warum brauch das schön gepanzerte lvl 37 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evergrace (2. März 2009)

wann werden den dann die neuen klassen kommen?
ich hoffe doch sehr dass sie mit den patch erscheinen werden...


----------



## Kranak90 (2. März 2009)

Die Klassen kommen mit 1.2


----------



## Senubirath (2. März 2009)

Die gepanzerten Mounts sehen sweet aus XD

Habe heute selbst ma auf dem testserver mir die mounts angesehen die ich als choppa mir holen konnt.... klar ist immer noch die wildsau aber endlich hat man auswahl an der farbe ^^


Freu mich echt schon wenn das aufgespielt wird... und natürlich freue ich mich auch auf alle anderen änderungen XD


----------



## Enos (2. März 2009)

Kommt da nicht erst das Event? wo mann die klassen ne Woche früher Spielen kann und dann kann die jeder zocken?!


----------



## Senubirath (2. März 2009)

Jap..... soweit ich gesehen habe hat man ne woche zeit sich das vorrecht zu erspielen die klassen als erstes haben zu können oder so... kann mich auch irren also nagelt mich da net drauf fest ^^


----------



## sTereoType (2. März 2009)

laut goas seite wird es so ablaufen, das du pro tag des events bestimtme aufgaben erfüllen musst- um den status auserlesen(?) zu bekommen und damit die klassen früher anspielen zu dürfen, musst du jeden tag on und die aufgaben machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankuso (2. März 2009)

Wann solln der patch kommen? Wie lang läuft das Event? Und wann sind die Klassen für die leute die das event gemacht haben. sorry passt net so zum thema aber wollt jetzt net extra nen thread aufmachen


----------



## Maddin123 (2. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> laut goas seite wird es so ablaufen, das du pro tag des events bestimtme aufgaben erfüllen musst- um den status auserlesen(?) zu bekommen und damit die klassen früher anspielen zu dürfen, musst du jeden tag on und die aufgaben machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


man muss nicht jeden tag on sein... man kann die aufgaben noch nach holen, zu mindestens war es bei dem anderen live-event heavymetal so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sollte recht einfach sein die neuen klassen früher spielen zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

Glaubs Mittwoch kommt das Event. (Weiss ned, ob beides gleichzeitig kommt.)
1 Woche lang wird es sein. Falls ich mich irre, korrigiert mich)


----------



## sTereoType (2. März 2009)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> man muss nicht jeden tag on sein... man kann die aufgaben noch nach holen, zu mindestens war es bei dem anderen live-event heavymetal so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nein tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier der link dazu, unter abschnitt vorzeitig freischalten


----------



## Rayon (2. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Glaubs Mittwoch kommt das Event. (Weiss ned, ob beides gleichzeitig kommt.)
> 1 Woche lang wird es sein. Falls ich mich irre, korrigiert mich)


Ist richtig, 1 Woche geht das Event.


----------



## Moronic (2. März 2009)

Daby schrieb:


> finde super das sie nach 2jahren Werbung durch Trailer etc den Slayer mal auspacken, auch wenn er weniger dmg wie nen Tank macht was sich noch ändern wird von daher .... gibt der Ordnung die fehlende Style Note



Der Slayer macht weniger DMG als ein Tank? Hab ich was verpasst? Bitte um Aufklärung!


----------



## heretik (2. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> nein tut mir leid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



War bei Heavy Metal anfangs auch so, dann waren alle Wenigspieler ganz fest traurig und Mythic hat sich erweichen lassen.


----------



## KiloBravo (2. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wegen der neuen Taktiken und Styles des Chosen dmg um 50% reduzieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 welcher Tank kann das noch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gogo Chosen MAINTANK ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (2. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> War bei Heavy Metal anfangs auch so, dann waren alle Wenigspieler ganz fest traurig und Mythic hat sich erweichen lassen.


hmmm, zwar casual freundlich aber naja, die eine woche macht den kohl auch nicht fett, immerhin solls doch auch irgendwo ne herausforderung sein, die klassen ne woche vorher erstellen zu können


----------



## Rorgak (3. März 2009)

Also ich hoffe das Sie es wieder wie bei Heavy Metal Event anpassen das man alle Aufgaben beliebig machen kann. Auch wenn das den Pros hier nicht reinpasst ;-), wie sonst könnte man seinen Skill zeigen außer indem man ne Woche lang dauernd WAR spielt!


----------



## heretik (3. März 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Also ich hoffe das Sie es wieder wie bei Heavy Metal Event anpassen das man alle Aufgaben beliebig machen kann. Auch wenn das den Pros hier nicht reinpasst ;-), wie sonst könnte man seinen Skill zeigen außer indem man ne Woche lang dauernd WAR spielt!



Wie kann man seinen "Skill" anders zeigen, außer dass man ständig und andauernd und nichts als WAR spielt? Sachen wie Reichsränge und Items sind halt reine und ausschließliche Zeitfresser. Grind als RL-Ersatz gehört in MMORPGs zum guten Ton und wird von den "Vielspielern" (war der netteste Begriff, der mir eingefallen ist) auch gewünscht.

Ich frage mich nur, warum grad bei den Fun-Events Spieler es als Scheitern und persönliche Beleidigung ansehen, wenn sie ihn nicht "schaffen", weil sie schlicht und ergreifend besseres zu tun haben, als in der Zeit WAR zu spielen?


----------



## Rorgak (3. März 2009)

Und warum möchtest du "normalen" Spielern es nicht gönnen bei solch einem interessanten Event, immerhin hat man die Möglichkeit 2 neue Klassen früher freizuschalten, auch erfolgreich teilzunehmen? Für mich sind diese beide Klassen nämlich die letzte Möglichkeit bevor mein Abo abläuft mich doch noch von War zu überzeugen, also würde ich diese Klassen auch möglichst früh zur Verfügung haben.

Beim Heavy Metal Event gings doch auch!


----------



## heretik (3. März 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Und warum möchtest du "normalen" Spielern es nicht gönnen bei solch einem interessanten Event, immerhin hat man die Möglichkeit 2 neue Klassen früher freizuschalten, auch erfolgreich teilzunehmen? Für mich sind diese beide Klassen nämlich die letzte Möglichkeit bevor mein Abo abläuft mich doch noch von War zu überzeugen, also würde ich diese Klassen auch möglichst früh zur Verfügung haben.
> 
> Beim Heavy Metal Event gings doch auch!



Man kann es nie allen recht machen. Auch wenn man die Tagesaufgaben für alle Tage verfügbar macht und man dadurch nicht mehr jeden Tag einloggen "muss", wird es immer noch Leute geben, die sich beschweren, weil [Anzahl der Aufgaben] für sie in der Zeit, die sie spielen, nicht machbar sind, und sie deshalb Titel X oder Item Y nicht bekommen können. Und gleichzeitig werden die Vielspieler maulen, weil man sich für die Prestige-Belohnungen nicht mehr "anstrengen" muss.


----------



## Rorgak (3. März 2009)

Der zeitliche Aufwand bei Heavy Metal war nicht sonderlich groß, daher hege ich die Hoffnung das es so bleiben wird. Zudem sind diese Events dazu da die Leute wieder zu WAR zu holen und nicht Leute zu fordern, indem Sie eine Woche lang dauerfarmen oder was auch immer betreiben.

Und wer es als eine Verlängerung seines Egos ansieht, weil er ne Woche früher mit den neuen Klassen rumrennen, tut mir echt Leid.

P.S.: Mein Rufrang ist mir sowas von egal, ich möchte WAR aus Spaß spielen und nicht um meinen RR möglichst schnell möglichst hoch zu bringen!


----------



## Daby (3. März 2009)

Moronic schrieb:


> Der Slayer macht weniger DMG als ein Tank? Hab ich was verpasst? Bitte um Aufklärung!


auch wenn das jetzt nicht in dieses Thema reinpasst und sehr subjektiv ist .... 

hab die lvl 18 Slayer Version auf den Testserver angeschaut und mal bissel verglichen : bin zum fazit gekommen das sie einfach den Beta Hammerträger genommen haben in Mittlere Rüstung gesteckt,
hier und da nen Style hinzugefügt/geändert haben und das wars , ich persönlich finde das grundkonzept mit dem fullrage Modus nice aber bringt momentan nüsse dazukommt das viele Positionsstyle keinen wirklichen Bonus geben und dadurch ( im vergleich zum Chopper der auf selfbuffs+debuffs und glaub keine posistyles hat und auch dmg macht -.-) viel zu schwer zum spielen ist aber gut die Beta Tester haben sich eh schon Ordentlich ausgelassen mal schauen 

wie ich drauf komm liegt auf der Hand der SLayer heißt Ingame Hammerträger  Skilltree sind Hammerträger die Items sind ausgeschrieben als Hammerträger xD - wo Hammerträger draufsteht ist auch Hammerträger drin ganz großes Kino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber Lfg System is nice und die Mounts klare sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shronk (3. März 2009)

Ich freu mich am meisten, dass der Patch morgen rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (3. März 2009)

shronk schrieb:


> Ich freu mich am meisten, dass der Patch morgen rauskommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kommt er sicher schon morgen? Gar nicht mitbekommen...
Na dann is morgen Schluss mit WoW.


----------



## Kranak90 (3. März 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Kommt er sicher schon morgen? Gar nicht mitbekommen...
> Na dann is morgen Schluss mit WoW.



Oh ja der kommt morgen zu 100%! Gerade auf war-europe gelesen


----------



## evergrace (3. März 2009)

so wie ich es der news netnehmen konnte kommen die neuen klassen doch gleich mit den patch?
"Neue Karrieren! Entfesselt die wilde Wut des unbarmherzigen Ork-Spaltaz oder schwört den unheilsbeladenen Eid des nicht aufzuhaltenden Zwergen-Slayers. Diese beiden neuen Nahkampf-Karrieren genießen den Nervenkitzel, direkt an der Front zu kämpfen und alle Feinde zu vernichten, die in die Reichweite ihrer mächtigen Klingen kommen."


----------



## shronk (3. März 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> so wie ich es der news netnehmen konnte kommen die neuen klassen doch gleich mit den patch?
> "Neue Karrieren! Entfesselt die wilde Wut des unbarmherzigen Ork-Spaltaz oder schwört den unheilsbeladenen Eid des nicht aufzuhaltenden Zwergen-Slayers. Diese beiden neuen Nahkampf-Karrieren genießen den Nervenkitzel, direkt an der Front zu kämpfen und alle Feinde zu vernichten, die in die Reichweite ihrer mächtigen Klingen kommen."



Klingt für mich eigentlich auch so. Aber hiess ja immer mal müsse die freischalten...


----------



## Keula1 (3. März 2009)

WAAAAGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH


----------



## HGVermillion (3. März 2009)

Morgen kommt das Event um sie freizuspielen, und in einer Woche kann man sie dann spielen wenn man sie freispielt, und in 2 Wochen dann für alle, warscheinlich wie halt beim Gardisten/Ritter.



Keula schrieb:


> WAAAAGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH


Das fehlt ein Ausrufezeichen, sonst ist es kein WAAAGH!


----------



## evergrace (3. März 2009)

vielleicht haben sies aber geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^
für mich ist die neue klasse halt ein grund zurück zu kommen ;P


----------



## Fredez (3. März 2009)

jipiieeee, die hks werden generft =DDDDDD


----------



## HGVermillion (3. März 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> vielleicht haben sies aber geändert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Könnte sein
Nur da Echte Waaagh!



> Armeebuch: Orks und Goblins sind die Plage der Alten Welt, eine unendliche Flut von gefürchteten Plünderern. Für jeden >>>>* Waaagh! *<<<< der Grünhäute, der auf dem Schlachtfeld aufgehalten wurde, erhebt sich ein neuer, um eine Schneise der Zerstörung durch das Land ziehen. Orks und Goblins leben für den Krieg!
> 
> Dieses 80-seitige Armeebuch enthält alle Regeln die du benötigst um die Armee der Orks & Goblins in die Schlacht zu führen. Außerdem enthält es detaillierte Hintergrundinformationen, das Bestiarium, Artwork und die 'Eavy Metal Vitrine.
> 
> Du benötigst das Warhammer Regelbuch um das Armeebuch verwenden zu können.


Ja ich weis, ich klugscheiße ^^ Aber ein Waaagh! ist nur ein Waaagh! mit mindestens 3 a und einem !. Sonst ist es was für kleine Gits! Und wer ist hier ein kleiner Git?


----------



## evergrace (4. März 2009)

soooo
sind die beiden klassen jetzt zum spielen oder nicht?
kanns ja leider nicht nachschaun da ich es zuerst wieder aktivieren müsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shronk (4. März 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> soooo
> sind die beiden klassen jetzt zum spielen oder nicht?
> kanns ja leider nicht nachschaun da ich es zuerst wieder aktivieren müsste
> 
> ...



Nö musst erst freischalten und ne Woche warten oder 2 wochen warten


----------



## wow.MNS (4. März 2009)

Also nach meinem Wissen ist es so:

Das Live-Event bietet die Möglichkeit die Karrieren 10 Tage früher freizuschalten. Und man kann sie dann schon testen. Doch du musst alle Tagesaufgaben des Events bewältigen um diese Möglichkeit zu verwirklichen.

Ich persönlich finde die Belohnung der Karrieren-Freischaltung nicht so gut. Ich fände eine Belohnung für den eigene Charakter besser. Doch die Idee ist klasse. Ich denke, ich werde die Karriere auch freischalten aber ich fange nicht an zu twinken.

Viel Spaß!

Grüße,
stunner


----------



## evergrace (4. März 2009)

also ab heute hab ich dann sozusagen quests zu machen, und das dauert dann eine woche?
und ich kann dann sofort drauf los spielen?
wenn ich das nicht mache dauert es ab jetzt 2 wochen, bis ich sie endlich spielen kann?
naja das is eher nicht so gut gemacht, versteh nicht wieso die nicht gleich mitgekommen sind


----------



## wow.MNS (4. März 2009)

Ich glaube du hast es verstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> also ab heute hab ich dann sozusagen quests zu machen, und das dauert dann eine woche?
> und ich kann dann sofort drauf los spielen?
> wenn ich das nicht mache dauert es ab jetzt 2 wochen, bis ich sie endlich spielen kann?
> naja das is eher nicht so gut gemacht, versteh nicht wieso die nicht gleich mitgekommen sind



Ja ab heute ...

*1. patchen
2. tägliche Aufgabe erfüllen (6 Tage lang)
3. Alle Aufgaben des Events abgeschlossen! => Freischaltung der neuen Karriere
4. Anfangen zu twinken
5. ...*


----------



## evergrace (4. März 2009)

wow.MNS schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast es verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


na dann noch eine frage
ich habe meinen hauptchar auf middenland, würde dann aber auf nen andern server meinen chopa machen, geht das wenn ich dann die quests auf middenland mache?


----------



## Aschingrai (4. März 2009)

Ein sehr sehr gelungener Patch! Gute Arbeit ; )

Gibt eigentlich nichts zu mäkeln. Am besten finde ich die mehrfach Anhänge für die Post natürlich : P


----------

